# Sponges from dollar store ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

hey guys i have a stupid ? i just went to the dollar store and bought a bag of 12 sponges the kind you have that you use to wash dishes and was wondering if i could use them

they are the yellow kind

look like a ordanary sponge


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

NO . I wouldn't . Should state on wrapper if ok for aquarium use. If it's yellow and has green scrubber on other side it will scratch your tank. but if you want to use yellow side it might be ok to use on the outside but not on the inside . some of those sponges come w anti microbial agents in the sponge which is a definant no no. lol


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Aquarium sponges are *Open Cell Foam* which allow fluid and gas movement through it, couldn't tell you what you have but they could be closed cell. Off the top of my head if water runs through the sponge it's probably open cell, if the sponge gets soggy like a rag it's closed. Open cell sponges are used in a variety of commercial and industrial applications besides aquariums FYI.

Filter sponges also last about forever too if you squeeze them out in a bucket of tank water now and then.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Another thing to consider is that some of the cleaning sponges sold eg at the dollar store are biodegradable. I think they are partly made from paper. I learned that the hard way when I tried using them as biofilter material in my canister filter. Luckily I had to open the filter for another reason. a few days later. I found that about half of the sponges were completely gone already and the rest a stinking mess. What people use for biofiltration are nylon pot scrubbers - not sponges!

Frank


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Therer is another post herre thats still up I forget which thread topic but the anti-microbial agents killed his fish. If it wasn't made for aquariums don't use it!


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

You can use the nylon pot scrubbies from the dollar store. Alot of us DIY'ers use them for filter media.


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

could be different because I'm running a sump.. but I brushed out one of those cheap yellow nylon ropes to make a mat of fibers.. seems to work great for media


----------

